# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Affichage de CODE en ASCII et hexa des caractres

## Ojiuiookojbezib

Bonjour  ::P:  , 

Le programme ci-dessous sert  ... (c'est marquer dans le titre du topic  ::ptdr::  ):
*
CODE SOURCE :*



```

```

Puisse ce programme aid certaines personnes ::mrgreen:: . A plus sur le forum !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Petite question : Ils sont o, les caractres en minuscule ?  ::roll:: 

( au passage, quel intrt par rapport  un "man ascii" ? )

----------


## Ojiuiookojbezib

Si je poste un truc comme a, ce n'est pas pour prouver que je sais le faire, aucun intrt.
Mais disons que quand j'ai dbuter j'aurais bien aim des codes de ce style. Mais bon, aprs si c'est mal je peux enlever.

Si jamais, programme au complet avec caractres en minuscules :



```

```

Un code qui pour toi semble sans importance, alors que pour un dbutant ceci pourrait bien aider justement  comprendre comment utiliser efficacement la page man de l'ASCII. Je suis pas sr que tu ai compris toutes les fonctionnalits du langage C grce aux diffrents man ... Des exemples sont toujours utile, aprs je dis pas que c'est l'unique exemple que l'on peut trouver au contraire. Et c'est justement pour a que j'ai un peu hsit, mais bon a m'a prit 2sc et si a peut aid c'est le plus important.

Mais bon si j'ai tord, tant pis, je perdrais pas mon temps la prochaine fois ...

----------


## Invit

Bon... 
J'ai peut-tre t un peux trop cru dans ce que j'ai dis... Donc, je vais reprendre.

Concernant le code, pense  indenter tes boucles, mme si elles ne possdent qu'une seule instruction. Cela permet d'tre plus lisible au premier coup dil.


```

```

Ensuite, dclarer un void main() est une trs mauvaise pratique, car tu ne permets pas de savoir  l'appelant si le programme c'est excut sans ppin. Il est d'usage de toujours dclar main de type int, et de renvoyer une valeur de retour diffrente suivant qu'il y ai eu erreur ou non lors de l'excution.

Concernant les commentaires.. Un code comment, c'est bien !
Mais des commentaires utiles, c'est mieux. 

Autant je suis d'accord pour le commentaire au-dessus des boucles (encore que), autant le commentaire au dessus de char = compteur; est inutile. Cela n'apporte aucune information supplmentaire. 

Le commentaire concernant le programme principale, mets le plutt en dehors du main, en tout dbut de fichier, pour que l'on puisse le voir ds l'ouverture du fichier. 
( concernant la formulation, aussi, essaye d'tre au plus prcis : Affichage de la valeur dcimal et hexadcimal des caractres alphanumrique en table ASCII )


Ensuite, concernant la dmarche...
Je trouve que ta dmarche est une bonne ide, mais qu'elle manque de profondeur.

Montrer comment utiliser les caractres, soit, mais alors fait un rel exemple d'utilisation. 
"Simplement" afficher les caractres, "tout le monde" sait le faire plus ou moins rapidement,  et l'information est disponible dans la man page ascii.
Par contre, faire un exemple d'utilisation de la table ascii, l cela apporte un rel plus.
Par exemple, refaire les macro isdigit(), isalpha(), ... en expliquant comment on arrive au rsultat souhait.
Dans la mme veine, il y a aussi la mthode de transformation de chane de caractre en nombre, comme atoi() par exemple, ou un htoi() (hexa vers entier) qui sont trs ducatif  (re)faire. 




> Je suis pas sr que tu ai compris toutes les fonctionnalits du langage C grce aux diffrents man


Justement, si. 
J'ai eu, et j'ai encore, des cours sur le C. Seulement, un cours n'est pas suffisant, il faut se renseigner, vouloir comprendre et allez au bout des choses. Dans cette optique, les man pages (et plus gnralement la documentation) sont tes meilleurs allis pour comprendre.


Sur ce, bon courage pour la suite !

----------


## ternel

Par ailleurs, il y a aussi man ascii, qui fait assez bien l'affaire.

Mais l'effort est louable

----------

